# 2009 Mid East Regional Championship



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.mideastregional.com/mer2008/results.aspx

Scores are up and posted. Someone is on top of their game ;-) Good job!!


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like some nice tracking scores but OB seems to be the hard one for most so far. Nice job on keeping people updated on scores.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

To me, best dog AND correct handling was Mohawk John and his Mal. AWESOME work. Gabor called me from the field as I was driving in to tell me about both the incredible work in OB and Protection.

He was dinged for 5 steps in the running stand, but took 10 (on video). That was strange and not sure why points taken.

No handler help in the OB. Best work he has done


----------

